# Sunday??



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Altimetry looks good if you go to Appomattox and Nakika along with salinity. Wave height and weather look awesome! I am hoping to see some reports come in. I am out for a few more weeks with offseason repairs so I need to fish vicariously through the rest of you! Go tear it up!


----------

